

Hacking this weekend? Join us on Freenode: ##holiday-hackoff - readme

Working on something? Feel free to idle with us.
======
orangethirty
Can't find the channel. :) Is it empty?

~~~
readme
It's ##holiday-hackoff on Freenode -- there's about 10 of us or so. Two pounds

